# Breakfast for 200



## laxrefman (Nov 2, 2005)

I was just "volunteered" to contribute a breakfast main dish for 200 at our church. Eggs and pancakes are out due to limited (no) griddle space, but I do have several full size ovens to work with. Unfortunately, all of my casserole-type recipes are for 6-8 portions/small pans, and I'm not sure how to scale them for larger quantities. Anyone have any tested recipes for full size (sheet or hotel) pans of quiche or breakfast casserole or ???


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

I would suggest breakfast burritos. You can prepare ingredients ahead of time...all the same...or a variety...assemble, put in hotel pan...top with whatever your fancy is...and heat in the ovens. Good luck!


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

How about "breakfast bread pudding", which is basically baked french toast... 

My recipe usually ends up as 9 eggs + 1qt cream or half and half or milk, plus about 2 T to 1/4 C sugar & 1-2 t vanilla over cubed french bread in a 9x13 pan and soak over night -- makes 9 large or 18 small servings... I throw some fresh, frozen or dried fruit and some cinnamon in too, whatever I have on hand. Just before baking, sprinkle top with coarse sugar and more cinnamon. Cover with foil. Bake at about 325 for 45 minutes or until puffed up and set. Serve with syrup if desired. Serve hot, warm or cold. 

I usually serve it hot for breakfast with bacon and fruit, and cold for dessert with raspberry sauce.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

How about sliced hams, served with a nice dijon sweet sauce and sweet-potato angel bisuits, or you could make platters of little ham sandwiches on the angel biscuits.

Or to expound on KayLinda's breakfast buritto idea, you could make breakfast enchiladas--sausage,eggs,cheese rolled in tortillias covered with a mild sour cream sauce, then baked (covered) with more cheese (jack and cheddar) and a little cilantro on top. This can be served in large hotel pans in chafers. Serve with mango salsa, chopped olives, cheese or whatever on the side.

The baked french toast idea is good too--if you double the amounts for a 9x13 pan it will fit into the large hotel pan. Try a streusel topping, very good. If this is for a Thanksgiving event, you could hollow out largish pumpkings, clean them, sugar the insides, bake them for about 30 minutes empty. You can then put your bread pudding on the inside. Serve with a brandy or lemon or whatever sauce on the side.

If you decide on a breakfast casserole to make in the large hotel pan, I would suggest cutting it in portion sizes rather than letting people dig in with serving spoons, or even having someone serve portions. You can probably get about 36 servings in one large pan. 

Other easy side items are biscuits with sausage gravy, cheese grits, roasted rosemary potatoes.


----------



## maple (Nov 2, 2005)

I would suggest a strata type dish. There are endless possibilities as far as ingredients go, and it bakes up nicely in hotel pans. Strata also holds and serves well, when dealing with large groups. I do many "large group" breakfast and brunches in the course of a year, and have found this type of dish to be very popular.

Hope this helps.


----------

